# TT mk3 8s. Seat problem



## chiad01 (Mar 6, 2011)

Has anyone had a problem with there seats. Been to my dealer who said that there is a part that has probably gone in the seat which is why the frame is coming away. Also the passenger seat has a crack too. They have said that the warranty won't pay. Surely the drivers seat pulley is a fault. I'm having no joy with the dealership. Has anyone else had problems with there seats. My car is just 12 months old. Thanks.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Change dealership! Forum is plenty of this kind of problem!!
You're luck after 1 year..it also happened after few days!!


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

chiad01 said:


> Has anyone had a problem with there seats. Been to my dealer who said that there is a part that has probably gone in the seat which is why the frame is coming away. Also the passenger seat has a crack too. They have said that the warranty won't pay. Surely the drivers seat pulley is a fault. I'm having no joy with the dealership. Has anyone else had problems with there seats. My car is just 12 months old. Thanks.


Do you realise there is an 8 pages thread on this well known issue a few posts below yours? This should be covered 100% by Audi under warranty.

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1353921


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

My car goes in on 16th November for replacement of all four anthracite seat side strips under warranty. Only two damaged (outer edge on both seats) but policy is to replace all 4 apparently.


----------



## Magpie10 (Oct 22, 2015)

Just notice little cracks appearing on my anthracite Sportseats.

Is this related to the "splitting" issue or are there 2 issues???


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Magpie10 said:


> Just notice little cracks appearing on my anthracite Sportseats.
> 
> Is this related to the "splitting" issue or are there 2 issues???


Seems to be two slightly different issues.
viewtopic.php?p=7349409#p7349409


----------



## chiad01 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi guys. Thanks for replying. I've uploaded 2 photos of the seats. My dealership stoke Audi. Won't authorise a replair under warranty. They say I need to pay. The car is just 12 months old. Has anyone had any luck with there dealership.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

chiad01 said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for replying. I've uploaded 2 photos of the seats. My dealership stoke Audi. Won't authorise a replair under warranty. They say I need to pay. The car is just 12 months old. Has anyone had any luck with there dealership.


post the pics on the dealers facebook/twitter/instagram etc - that will get the attention required.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Wtf!!! I saw the first picture damage on some TT in my city, but not the second one! What a crap plastic!


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't pay anything. Contact Audi Customer service and complain about the service offered by your dealer. It is unbelievable that some dealers are refusing to cover this under warranty when the car is only 12 months old and it's a well known issue.

https://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/contact-us.html


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

chiad01 said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for replying. I've uploaded 2 photos of the seats. My dealership stoke Audi. Won't authorise a replair under warranty. They say I need to pay. The car is just 12 months old. Has anyone had any luck with there dealership.


Stoke Audi is a part of Swansway Garages. Change dealer (not any of their other garages, such as Crewe) and never go back. You could call Matt Whittaker at Macclesfield Audi and tell him that the Hudson's from Poynton recommended him and his dealership; I'm sure they'll look after you (point him to this forum too, so he knows there'll be a bit of a plug when he's resolved your issue for you).

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Is it worth wasting your time with Audi Customer Service? Have been dealing with them over my seats (plastic trim broken at tops) and the problem the trim is causing to the passenger seat in that once you lift the back forward to access rear seats it won't lock in place until you fiddle around with the leather strap, feeding it back through the plastic side trim. Not only have I shown to dealer who hasn't even bothered to look at it I've been waiting 9-10 weeks for the parts with no due date!

Complete waste of time as they can't enforce anything or make the dealer take any action they just relay what you tell them to the dealer who ignores what they've been told and doesn't contact you like the chap at Audi said they would....

Really not happy having problems securing the seat back in the upright position in a brand new car, dealer isn't interested and nor are Audi!!!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

If the seat back won't lock in place then the car is not roadworthy and not safe to drive. Try calling Audi Assistance and get them to have a look at it. If they agree they should be able to provide you with a courtesy car while you are waiting / arguing over getting it fixed. Once the cost of the courtesy car starts mounting up someone might sit up and start taking notice.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

chiad01 said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for replying. I've uploaded 2 photos of the seats. My dealership stoke Audi. Won't authorise a replair under warranty. They say I need to pay. The car is just 12 months old. Has anyone had any luck with there dealership.


Contact Audi Customer Support (you can use the online form, they will get back to you in a day or so) and kick up a stink. Guildford Audi have also not yet confirmed that this is a warrantee issue on my car, but at least the part is ordered (about a 4 week lead time, but it took them 6 weeks to actually order it too). I will definitely not be paying for my repair - car is coming up for 12 months and 3500 miles, and it broke in August.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

I have written to Audi UK setting out my front seats, both sides, broken retaining clips. I will update as soon as they reply.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

merlin c said:


> I have written to Audi UK setting out my front seats, both sides, broken retaining clips. I will update as soon as they reply.


You should know better than to resurect/reply to a 4 year old dead thread. None of these guys are active for years.
They all moved on to better cars I hope. 
Still, I like reading old threads too. Reminds me of a time when this forum was useful and active


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

captainhero17 said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > I have written to Audi UK setting out my front seats, both sides, broken retaining clips. I will update as soon as they reply.
> ...


I read threads relevant to my current issues, I will not be the first or last to resurrect a thread in the hope it helps not only myself but others as well


----------



## Tisc 3 (Jan 3, 2019)

It would be good to know what Audi say.

I have a 16 plate TTS roadster. I had both seats fixed in early 2018 just after I bought the car from an Audi dealer, and the side panels are coming loose again on both seats so the clips will have broken again.

My car going into an Audi dealer in April for service etc and the dealer was to look in to the seat issue (Spk to Audi) but the lockdown has put this on hold.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

As expected Audi basically fobbed me off, a reply of fuck off would have been less offensive to my intelligence.


----------



## Tisc 3 (Jan 3, 2019)

The second reply is just insulting. There is a design floor in the panels. How do they think a 6month time limit is reasonable?

Mine have already been replaced and are now broken Again so they clearly faulty. I have no rear seats so my seats never move position either.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Forward this email to Ingolstadt Audi. (They speak english)

Som times they do intervene and force dealers abroad to take actions.

Worth a try. 
Still an asshole move and reply. 1 thing I cant stomach is insult and unprofessionalism wrapped around "basic courtesy"


----------



## Kev. (May 21, 2020)

This is really disappointing.

Wouldn't expect issues like this with a Audi. Seems very common with no permanent fix from what I've read?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Kev. said:


> This is really disappointing.
> 
> Wouldn't expect issues like this with a Audi. Seems very common with no permanent fix from what I've read?


From another thread (there are loads of them!) on this subject, I seem to recall a guy getting a written response from Audi UK saying that the 'seat problem' got fixed in June 2016 for the coupe, and in June 2017 for the roadster. Also that the fix for cars made before those dates would not normally be classed as warrantable repair, but "may" be fixed at Audi's expense as a "goodwill gesture". Or words to that effect. This is despite the fact that at least one person on here (probably more) have had their seats fixed under warranty without argument - and well beyond the 6 month period mentioned above. So complete inconsistency between different dealers, and indeed different people within Audi UK.

I assume that Audi changed the basic design in 2016/17, so I don't think there is a 'permanent fix' for cars made before those dates. They seem to just replace the weak clips, which brake again after a couple of years? Not sure how much Audi charge for this "repair" (a lot presumably), but I am not surprised that some owners have resorted to gluing the separated components back together themselves (see separate thread from a few days ago).


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Blade Runner said:


> Kev. said:
> 
> 
> > This is really disappointing.
> ...


The proper field repair is a modified airbag unit with presumably stronger or redesigned clips. The fixes dealers were carrying out was to repair or replace the original clip which will inevitably fail. Doing it properly costs a lot as the parts are expensive hence Audi's reluctance to do anything about it (it shouldn't matter clearly).


----------



## Kev. (May 21, 2020)

Blade Runner said:


> Kev. said:
> 
> 
> > This is really disappointing.
> ...


If it was solved on 2016 cars onwards, I guess it is not a issue for the TTRS?


----------



## Wiggy - TTS (Mar 2, 2021)

Ive taken delivery of an October 2015 TTS this weekend and I have sadly found that the passengers seat has this exact issue. Upon initial inspection, the clips have come off the 'seat back' causing this to come away from the seat and exposing the airbag unit. I am in talks with the Sytner Select site that I purchased it from as this is very sad to hear 

Has anyone has the repair done and been pleased with it?

Other than this, the car is superb.


----------



## ant1 (Apr 13, 2006)

Please keep me updated, just brought a tt with supersport seats and the side panels have also come apart, would love to see some info re the earrent/recall on them.


----------

